

Discuss and share feedback on a design/layout using Webklipper - avlesh
http://webklipper.com/k/kojG3BVk8Gz9NUIAu1XQ

======
avlesh
Webklipper is a simple web annotation tool. It lets to highlight sections and
add comments to any webpage. Sharing feedback on design is an awesome use-case
for Webklipper. Give it a shot - <http://webklipper.com>

